# Dry Camping



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

I am new to the TT world, and I just picked up my 250RS last weekend. My daughter has a soccer tournament about 2 hrs away this weekend and there is a state park about 5 miles from it so we thought it would be nice to be able to take the new camper. However, the campground's water and dump station are not open till May 1st. It will have electric but no where to dump. So I can dry camp (and I've read the post about Black Tank 101), but for how long do I keep that in the tank? Or how do I research to find somewhere to dump? I plan on camping again in a couple weeks and I'm sure they would have a tank, but is that too long to let it sit in there?

Any advise is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A few weeks is a bit too long to keep waste in the tank IMO, with chemicals etc it can be done but there is no need. Ask around work, friends, friends of friends where they dump after a trip. In a lot of states (CO seems to have closed most if not all) the rest stations on the interstates have a dump station for free. Also look at your local RV storage lots, a lot have dump stations and will charge a nominal fee ~$10.

I'm lucky that I found a gas station that doesn't charge to use the dump station if you buy 5 gallons of fuel, who can't use fuel after a camping trip and it's on the way home.

Good luck and enjoy the camper, I'm sure you'll find something local and convenient.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

You might check on line with a Google search for "RV Dump Stations" in the areas you will be traveling. Also Flying J fuel stops often have free dump spots and you can look them up on the web too.
From my limited experience I might also suggest that if you know you are just making a short 2-3 day trip and won't come close to filling the black tank, add water and chemical (as much as 1/4 tank) before you leave home so you aren't making "deposits" into a dry tank. You can then stop on the way home and let r go.
Have Fun!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you use good chemicals and make sure the tank is ~1/2 full of water, I bet 2 weeks would be ok. I use the Odor-loss and have waitied 2 weeks, but I try to dump more regularly. It might be a good excuse to go camping again on May 1st.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Two weeks is fine. We have left our tank full for longer. Just add some extra chem and if the tank isn't full, then maybe some extra water too. Leaving sewage in the tank just allows the solids to break down more than usual, no big deal.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I looked it up online (it's like RV Dump Stations.com or somethign) and there is one only a couple miles off the path I'll be going so I'm going to probably stop and do my first dump. Crossing my fingers it's a good one. LOL

And if I don't, I guess I'll have to go camping again. @#$%%

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

grytza said:


> do my first dump. Crossing my fingers it's a good one. LOL
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott










I couldn't leave this alone........ if you have waited this long for your first dump.......... be careful .....it might get messy









Seriously.....good luck, you will be fine, just make sure the knife valves are closed before you star filling the tanks......sometimes new units get delivered with valves open, or left open when they are showing you your units operation.

Have fun & GL at the soccer games as well!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Seriously.....good luck, you will be fine, just make sure the knife valves are closed before you star filling the tanks......sometimes new units get delivered with valves open, or left open when they are showing you your units operation.


OMG!! X1000!!!

Last year a guy pulled up next to me with a new SOB and we got to talking as he was setting up. He started to tell me how this was his second time out within a couple of weeks but hasn't emptied the tanks yet. When he removed his cap to put his hose on.... WWWWHHHOOOOSSSHHHH!!! Muddy Waters!!! I giggled... reminded him to check his valves next time... and enjoyed the rest of my beer with a can of Lysol near by.


----------



## grytza (Apr 8, 2010)

That visual was one of the funniest things I've read in a awhile. Where is the camcorder to get something like that. LOL

Thanks again,
Scott


----------

